# Low Light LED suggestion - 5 gal



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys, just looking for some recommendations. I'm looking for a LED light that will put me in the low-medium light zone (tank will mostly have crypts) for a standard 5 gal (16"x8"x12"). I currently have a Finnex Fugeray on it but the light is a bit too strong for me as I want to keep the tank as low tech as possible. Looking to keep the light itself as visually appealing as possible but also reasonably priced (ideally much cheaper than the Fugeray, which was around $50). Any links are appreciated, as are eBay or Amazon suggestions.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Does it need to be dimmable?

You could (and would be a better person if you) scratchbuild one.

So cheap!


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Aquaforest aquarium has some LED lights that would probably fit your requirements but they seem to be down right now.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Legot said:


> Does it need to be dimmable?
> 
> You could (and would be a better person if you) scratchbuild one.
> 
> So cheap!


Did not even think of this! Any more info or instruction as for the best way to go about doing this?



volatile said:


> Aquaforest aquarium has some LED lights that would probably fit your requirements but they seem to be down right now.


Thanks for the suggestion! Hopefully they're back up again soon.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Morbo said:


> Did not even think of this! Any more info or instruction as for the best way to go about doing this?


I'll keep this as short as possible, I've done alot of research on lighting, and I'm really good with electronics, but this is still a pretty simple thing to understand and do (safely).

There are 4 components that you need, LEDs, Drivers, PCBs, and a power supply. My favorite combo for a non-dimmable, very low cost solution is 3w 6500k LED lamps (from ebay or anywhere really), AMC7135 Driver/PCB combo boards (they used to sell them without the drivers onboard, but this is only a few cents more than it would be otherwise), and a 5v power source.

The LEDs have to be soldered to their PCBs with either solderpaste or tiny chopped up bits of solder, using a hotplate (I actually used an upside down aluminum cup) so that their bottom pad can be connected for heat transfer. Once the LEDs are on the drivers, you would only need to connect them to a source of 5v (I use a USB phone charger rated for 1A output). You wouldn't have to take apart the phone charger if you go that route, you could just use a USB cable.

Sorry if that's obscure, but it should cover enough for you to do it (safely) if you choose to do so. A 5g tank might use 4-5 (cheap and cheerful) 3w LEDs to reach High light, 3 for mid-light, and 2 for a very low light. If you need them dimmable, substitute those driver boards for something dimmable from ebay, that can supply 700ma (you'd need one for each LED), along with LEDs premounted on star PCBs.

:icon_redf I feel like I'm making this really complicated sounding, in reality, modern (specifically Chinese consumer electronics) industry has made this kind of thing really accessible, with little to no experience required.


----------



## jonnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

$35 for a finnex fugeray-R. Would work perfect. Would put you around low-medium lighting and it had red boosters built in. Had one on my 5.5 for a while and it worked well. Works on my 20high now for a purely low light setup.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

Legot said:


> I'll keep this as short as possible, I've done alot of research on lighting, and I'm really good with electronics, but this is still a pretty simple thing to understand and do (safely).
> 
> There are 4 components that you need, LEDs, Drivers, PCBs, and a power supply. My favorite combo for a non-dimmable, very low cost solution is 3w 6500k LED lamps (from ebay or anywhere really), AMC7135 Driver/PCB combo boards (they used to sell them without the drivers onboard, but this is only a few cents more than it would be otherwise), and a 5v power source.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty complicated (as I have no real background with electronics)! But it does sound doable too, although I may save that for a later project. Thanks for the info in any case!



jonnyboy said:


> $35 for a finnex fugeray-R. Would work perfect. Would put you around low-medium lighting and it had red boosters built in. Had one on my 5.5 for a while and it worked well. Works on my 20high now for a purely low light setup.


Definitely been looking at the Fugeray-R. It's probably my fall-back option, though I guess I was mainly hoping for a good recommendation for a $25~ generic brand LED that would essentially do the same thing. :icon_cool


----------



## jonnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheap T8? Really makes the colors on the fish and plants pop. It's what I have on my 5.5 for now. Not sure if I'll upgrade. But if you're set on an LED you can always buy a couple cheap clamp on desk lights and research to figure out what bulbs you want.


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

Morbo said:


> Sounds pretty complicated (as I have no real background with electronics)! But it does sound doable too, although I may save that for a later project. Thanks for the info in any case!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely been looking at the Fugeray-R. It's probably my fall-back option, though I guess I was mainly hoping for a good recommendation for a $25~ generic brand LED that would essentially do the same thing. :icon_cool


You get what you pay for. I have a Fugeray-R on my 5G, and let's just say that a few months ago I wasn't sure how long I was going to run the tank. Due to the perfect settings with the light creating some excellent plant growth, yeah, definitely leaving it up.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

The 30cm LED light is out of stock but you might try contacting them to see when they'll get more in stock.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

volatile said:


> The 30cm LED light is out of stock but you might try contacting them to see when they'll get more in stock.


Thanks for the suggestion! Definitely love the look of that light and will check to see when they might get more in.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since you already have a fixture on the tank, why not try using a layer of fiberglass windowscreen to dim things a bit? That's what I do on my 5.5. I have both attached it to the fixture itself (it won't be visible if you cut it small enough) and have placed it directly on top of the glass cover.

If picking up a new fixture is the route you want to take, BeamsWork has several that could fit the bill. TopDogSellers is one eBay vendor (there are many others - just search around). There's a 15" fixture you could place directly on the glass and it would be perfect. Could get two of them for about $30 shipped.



Morbo said:


> Hi guys, just looking for some recommendations. I'm looking for a LED light that will put me in the low-medium light zone (tank will mostly have crypts) for a standard 5 gal (16"x8"x12"). I currently have a Finnex Fugeray on it but the light is a bit too strong for me as I want to keep the tank as low tech as possible. Looking to keep the light itself as visually appealing as possible but also reasonably priced (ideally much cheaper than the Fugeray, which was around $50). Any links are appreciated, as are eBay or Amazon suggestions.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Since you already have a fixture on the tank, why not try using a layer of fiberglass windowscreen to dim things a bit? That's what I do on my 5.5. I have both attached it to the fixture itself (it won't be visible if you cut it small enough) and have placed it directly on top of the glass cover.
> 
> If picking up a new fixture is the route you want to take, BeamsWork has several that could fit the bill. TopDogSellers is one eBay vendor (there are many others - just search around). There's a 15" fixture you could place directly on the glass and it would be perfect. Could get two of them for about $30 shipped.


Awesome, just what I was looking for! Good call on the window screen suggestion, definitely will try that as my first option. I did find the beamswork LEDs you mentioned and will use that as another option. Thanks!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

There's a nice archea light in the sns right now that would be exactly what you are looking for. Here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=474577


----------

